# Frank's Aquarium Specials



## Frank's Aquarium (Feb 8, 2010)

*Specials!*

Tetra Cichlid Food Jumbo Stick 7.4oz (210gm) Reg. $20.69 Special $13.99

Tetra Turtle Stick Reptomin 10.59oz. (300gm) Reg. $18.99 Special $12.99

Filter Tetra Whisper Model PF10 Reg. $23.29 Special $15.99

Jungle Betta Bowl Buddies (Water Conditioner) Reg. $4.39 Special $2.99

Short Body Kamfa Flowerhorn Cichlid Red Form Reg. $29.99 Special $15.00

Apistogramma pandurini Reg. $35.50 Pair Special $20.00 Pair

*Please call me at the store if you have any questions.*

Frank's Aquarium
8380 Kennedy Rd., Unit C18
Markham, Ont., L3R OW4
Tel: 905-477-1950
Fax: 905-477-1959
Cell: 416-616-3883

Hours: 
Mon., Tues., Thrus. 10:30am - 6:30pm
Fri. 11:00am - 6:30pm
Sat. 10:00am - 6:30pm
Sun. 11:00am - 5:00pm
Wed. Closed


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

My wife and I were at Frank's store last week (February 24) and spent quite a bit of time with him discussing killies (his passion) and he sold my wife into getting a couple of pairs to try breeding. Got some west africans and a couple of pairs of apistos too. Super guy to deal with. Full of information and very friendly.
Just wondering Frank.. back then, you told us that you might be getting a new shipment of GBR and apistos in a couple of weeks. Any updates on the next shipment (if it's not already in)? Again, thank you for the wonderful shopping experience. Will definitely go back (already planning for next weekend).


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Frank is the best! every time i come home from campus, my mom and i head over to his store and we check out the livestock. can't wait til his wild discus come in!


----------



## catsaholic (Jan 14, 2010)

Frank, what about your plecos? Can you post list with prices? Do you still have these awsome L47's? I might grab another one. Excellent quality!


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got back from Frank's with a pair of Apistos. Already starting to pair and have come out of hiding. Male has amazing colours. Worth going back in a few weeks when he gets his next shipment.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pickup a SB Kamfa from Frank last week and it is doing great and eating like a champ...thanks


----------



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi i picked up 4 angels from frank great price and great guy


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

...also pickup 2 indo dat and got these little guys eating MP, BW, BS and tetracolor.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Just wondering if there's a date set for the next shipment to arrive.. that is, if it's not already there. Thanks.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

montelovers said:


> Just wondering if there's a date set for the next shipment to arrive.. that is, if it's not already there. Thanks.


Frank said around the last week of March but give him a call...905-477-1950


----------

